# KA24DE OIL SQUIRTERS



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been put into a situation that i'm not liking at the moment. I took my block to a machine shop to have it bored and honed. when they removed the piston oil squirters they broke one right in half. 

i have 2 questions. the first being... If I am going turbo, is there a possibility of being able to delete the squirters and still be able to have it street driveable? 

if not, is there anyone that would be willing to part with a set of 4 of them?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The squirters should be retained; in particular for a turbo setup. They help to remove heat from the pistons and to provide needed lubrication.


----------

